# Hoyts 1st 05 bow is on their website!



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Howdy Everyone!! Hoyt has an awesome looking new hunting bow on their website, an 05 model. It happens to be a recurve, with a tec riser, and it is beautiful! I saw one in our local shop on friday, and the pro shop guy couldn't tell me anything about it really besides that it was 350$ and it looked nice. If it were more affordable, I would consider getting one. One interesting thing, is how they tapped the riser for standard hunting rests, sights and all the goodies us high tech folks stuff on our compounds. And then they radiused the shelf it looks like and "claim" that it has an awesome arrow flight, right of the shelf for the true traditionalist. Thanks Hoyt! Now lets see the FAST bows! What's Next!?!?! Happy Hunting! Brian


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

No it's not - nothing new on their website !!!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes it is, see the top banner, called the Game Master


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*NOT NEW!!!*

I looked at the Game Masters at the ASA Virgina shoot. They have been on the Hoyt website for some time.


----------



## brandoninaz (Aug 8, 2003)

That's right, the GameMaster has been around for a while, look in the Lancaster Catalog.


----------



## Sparkeee24 (Sep 25, 2004)

*1st I've seen of it. MY BAD*

Sorry. I havent seen it on their site for the last 2 months. it appeared to be a new addition, and my local pro shop said it was his first 05. oops


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

No matter the year of it. Thats still impressive. I like it alot as an Olympic style shooter who hunts.

 Dylan


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well it isn't in the 2004 Catalog. When was the ASA Virginia shoot?


----------



## HIT THE X (Jul 25, 2004)

*O YA*

EASTONS JEFF MCNAIL HAD ONE AT THE 2004 ATA SHOW HE TOLD ME THEN THAT IT WOULD BE RELEASED MID 2004 SO I SAY IT IS AN 04 BOW


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry Sparkee, I missed it altogether --- it's a bit of a low key addition to the website - whilst it is obviously a mid year addition, I would suspect that it will be in the 05 catalogue (possibly with some development tweaks). Nice looking recurve just the same.

Hunting recurves is an area Hoyt have neglected for a while so it's nice to see them offering something for this niche market again. I'm sure it will be a winner.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Dylan man I though you didn't like Hoyt  you switching now?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Nah, it looks cool though.


----------



## x10 (Sep 7, 2004)

The bow came out around the end of July / first of August just in time for hunting season. Let's call it 2004 1/2 model


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

My mate "Rugby" who is NZ's Hoyt dealer told me that Tim Strickland used one of the "Gamemasters" on a hunt out here in NZ a couple of months ago!! Successfully too I might add.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

I heard a rumour that hoyt was stoping there speed bow line. I will be keeping hold of my 2 supertecs the best bow hoyt ever made in my opinion.


----------

